# Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?



## Trummy (29. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem ich mir hier im Forum schon viele Tipps für unseren Teichbau geholt habe, stellt sich nun die Frage, wo bekomme ich in Berlin oder Umland Gartenteichfische in guter Qualität. 
Unser Teich hat eine Fläche von 14m² mit ca. 5.000 Liter Wasser und einer Tiefe von bis zu 1,25m (Wenn ich wieder mehr zeit habe, werde ich unseren Teich hier im Forum genauer vorstellen). 
Meine Frau stellt sich __ Moderlieschen Bitterlinge und Muschel vor. Was paßt noch dazu?
Hoffe Ihr könnt uns weiterhelfen, da wir bis jetzt noch keinen geeigneten Händler gefunden haben, der die oben genannten Fische hat (Onlinekauf kommt für uns nicht in Frage!  ).
Gruß
Trummy


----------



## axel (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Hallo Trummi 

Herzlich Willkommen:Willkommen2

Wir machen das so !
Du kommst nach Borkwalde  an einem 2. WE im Monat Sonntags zu mir .
Bei mir bekommste kleine Moderlischen so viel Du magst und 4 kleine Goldehlritzen .
Dann fahren wir beide zusammen nach Lehnin . Zu dem

http://www.lehninerkoigarten.de/HPKoigarten/geschichte.html

Da bekommst Du noch Bitterlinge und Gründlinge und Muscheln .
Ich brauch von dort noch Muscheln und Sonnenbarsche .

Lg
axel


----------



## goldfisch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Hallo 

ich weis nicht ob es noch aqua global gibt. Dort gab es sogar schon mal Zacco. Die Urahnen meiner M. occelatus stammen angeblich auch dorther.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## axel (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Guten Morgen

Trummi kann ja mal dort 

http://www.aqua-global.de/AGHome.htm

anrufen.

Ich hab mal bei meinem Link angerufen . Das ist nur ein Großhändler der an Geschäfte verkauft .
Wo hast Du die gekauft Jürgen ?


lg
axel


----------



## goldfisch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Hallo Axel,
der Verkäufer der Fische ist dort einfach mal hingegangen. Dort war so eine Art Ladengeschäft. Die Makropoden musste er sich aus einem Hochteich keschern. Leider war ich seit dieser info (Ende Oktober 08) nicht mehr in Berlin um das zu prüfen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Trummy (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Hallo,
danke Axel und Jürgen für eure schnelle Antwort. Aber meine Frau war schneller. Sie ist heute früh mit ihrer Freundin zum Fressnapf nach Spandau gefahren und hat dort Fische (__ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge und __ Muscheln) gekauft.  Mal sehen, ob diese Spontanaktion gut war.
Gruß Trummy


----------



## AxelU (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Hallo Trummy,

ich habe das schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben.

__ Muscheln sind Fischparasiten. Nicht die Muscheln selber, sondern deren Larven. Die bohren sich in die Oberhaut der Fische und knabbern sie an. Davon leben die bis zum nächsten Stadium. Und das wiederholt sich mehrfach pro Jahr, da sich die Muschel regelmäßig vermehren.

Stell Dir mal vor, du must in einer Wohnung leben, in die Dein Vermieter auch noch reglemäßig mehrere Säcke mit Flöhe schüttet. Ok, das kommt in der Natur auch vor, aber dort sind es bestimt nicht 3-5 Muscheln auf 10-20 Fische.

Ich würde das meinen Fischen nicht antun. Meine Katzen hatten auch immer ein Flohhalsband und das nicht nur, weil die Flöhe sonst auch mir lästig wurden, sondern weil mir die Katzen leid taten.

Axel


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Hallo Axel,

das Widersinnige an Deinem Beitrag ist nur, dass Bitterlinge sich ohne die __ Muscheln nicht vermehren können. Du schützt zwar Deine Fische vor __ Parasiten, verurteilst sie aber zum Aussterben. Nicht wirklich pfiffig, oder?


----------



## AxelU (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Hallo Christine,

Bitterlinge sind doch nette Fische. Ich will bestimmt nicht, dass die aussterben. Ich glaube eben nur, dass die Zucht von Bitterlingen in den immer etwas überbesetzten Teichen für die restlichen Fische sehr unangenehm ist.

Meine Meinung daher.
Bitterlinge mit __ Muscheln ja, aber nur für sich alleine im Artbecken.

Vielleicht ist diese Meinung ja tatsächlich völlig falsch. Ich weíß auch nicht, wie es draußen in freier Natur aussieht. Ob die Muscheln überall vorkommen, in jedem kleinem Naturteich mit Fischen und daher allgegenwärtige Plagegeister sind. Aber auch dann würde ich sagen, wenn ich meine Kois oder andere Fischleins wirklich mag hole ich keine Plagegeister in den Teich rein. Auch in der Natur sind Katzen, Hunde Kaninchen, Mehrschweinchen, Hamster, ja sogar alle möglichen Vögel voller __ Parasiten wie Flöhe, Läuse, __ Würmer usw. Trotzdem entwurme ich meine Katze regelmäßig, zieh ihr ein Flohalsband an und entferne jede Zecke. 

Axel


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Lieber Axel,

zum einen: Trummy hat grad ein paar Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen bekommen. 

zum anderen: von den paar Usern, bei denen __ Muscheln schon länger im Teich überleben, hat da überhaupt einer schon mal Muschelnachwuchs gehabt? Da brauch ich zum Zählen wohl nicht mal alle Finger einer Hand.  Und dort, wo diese Tiere in freier Wildbahn vorgekommen, gibt es auch die Fischarten, die daran gewöhnt sind, ohne gleich einzugehen. Es sei denn, Einzelexemplare. Das nennt man dann natürliche Auslese. Verpäppelte Koi oder irgendwelche anderen Exoten dürfte es dort wohl kaum geben.

Ich denke, dass Du das Thema Teich- und Flussmuscheln als Fischparasiten ganz erheblich überbewertest. Nix für ungut - meine Meinung.


----------



## AxelU (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Hallo Christine,

ich habe ja schon geschrieben "vielleicht ist meine Meinung völlig falsch". Weil ich einfach nicht weiß, ob das so ist oder nicht. Vielleicht ist es ja völliger Unsinn.

Aber zu meinen winzigen Schnuckelchen kommen keine Teichmuscheln. Auf 3,5cm Fisch ist doch auch viel weniger Platz wie auf so einem dicken und (über)fetten Koi. Vielleicht werden meine Guppies, die ich inzwischen im Teich habe, ja sogar hecklastig, wenn da eine Muschellarve hinten drauf sitzt.


Axel


----------



## Wackenmaniac (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Hi,

muss mal kurz meinen Senf hierzu abgeben :smoki. Das mit den parasitischen Larven bei den __ Muscheln stimmt so zwar, allerdings ist es so, dass diese Larven auf bestimmte Wirtsfische spezialisiert sind und nicht jeden Fisch befallen. Desweiteren haben die einzelnen Muschelarten feste Fortpflanzungszeiten (Frühjahr, Sommer oder Winter) und vermehren sich nicht das ganze Jahr über, sondern es kommt nur zu einer Verpaarung pro Jahr. Selbst wenn eine Fortpflanzung erfolgt ist, werden die meisten Larven wohl direkt gefressen so das nur ganz wenige von den Übriggebliebenen überhaupt durchkommen. Und wenn die dann keinen passenden Wirt finden wirds auch nix mit dem heranwachsen....
Hab zwar bisher keine Muscheln im Teich vorstellen könnte ich mir das aber dennoch.... Sind von der Lebensweise her ja doch ganz spannende Tiere...

Schöne Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*



AxelU schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden meine Guppies, die ich inzwischen im Teich habe, ja sogar hecklastig, wenn da eine Muschellarve hinten drauf sitzt.



Ach Axel,

da glaub ich eher, Mutter Muschel macht "schlürf" und weg sind die Kleinen


----------



## AxelU (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ach Axel,
> 
> da glaub ich eher, Mutter Muschel macht "schlürf" und weg sind die Kleinen




Dann juckt es die Guppies aber auch nicht mehr, wenn die Larven jucken!!

Axel


----------



## combicard (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wo in Berlin Fische kaufen?*

Hallo Axel,

Falls du noch Fischlein suchst (vornehmlich Goldis) schick mir ne PN. ich hbe derzeit reichlich. kann auch ne Kreuzung zwischen Goldis und ner sorte sein, die ich mal bei Kölle gesehen habe. schau mal in meine Teichseite.

Guß combicard  auch ein Axel


----------

